
Show HN: A daily biography of a historical figure in your inbox - anaskar
http://biographydaily.com
======
tedmiston
Cool idea. I signed up. Also, I think you could add a sample bio to the site
to boost your conversion rate.

Austin Kleon (the author of Steal Like an Artist, and Show Your Work!) talks
about reading obituaries every morning as a tool to help clarify priorities
and to remind yourself that interesting people often led non-linear lives.

[https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/03/12/austin-kleon-
show-y...](https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/03/12/austin-kleon-show-your-
work/)

------
anaskar
pretty basic backstory: I read a biography every morning to inspire my day. My
friends wanted me to create a newsletter about it. I don't know python or
anything like that but managed to duct tape some plugins together on a static
html page.

I used to run email marketing at Homejoy at one point so wanted to exercise
those muscles before they atrophy (currently unemployed)

~~~
JohnHammersley
This looks pretty cool! Is there any chance you could include an example or
two on the website? I clicked on the learn more button and was only presented
with a field to enter my email address. It would be helpful to see an example
of what I might be getting, before signing up.

(and from a service point of view, it would help people avoid being
disappointed / annoyed if they didn't get what they were expecting!)

------
anaskar
awesome, thanks all! i agree with the sentiments about adding an example. i
have a lot of features i want to include as I build this out.

------
scorpwarp23
Damn sweet initiative. Signed up!

